# Modify Dell Dimension 2350 Case



## glnwf

*I'm in the process of upgrading slighty to become accustom to working with computers this is my first attempt. Next I will build my own before the years end.* 
But for now I would like to upgrade my *Dimension2350 Desktop*; to familiarize myself with the equipment & the process.
My case I would like to basically help it breath better, looks don't phase me.

I have512RAM(2X256MG) presently, and have just ordered a 512 mem stick to add to what is there so I will have (1) 256 stick, & (1) 512 stick = 767 MG RAM
II recently purchased a video card(*GEForce FX 5200*).

My processor is a intel 4 2.20GHZ
219GHZ
I would like to upgrade this portion also. But not quite sure how the rite way to do so. 
1) can I upgrade the processor without upgrading the motherboard?
2) Is a Motherboard upgrade need also , and which motherbaord would be recommended?
3) Price is a factor; was looking at a slight upgrade if possible in syetem speed when playing (Madden) in particular.

Any direction would be much appreciated since I have a real lack of experience, but not lacking willingness. Thanks


----------



## Sarkast

First you need to find out what motherboard is in your PC. I looked on the DELL page real quick and i couldnt specifically find which board it is but what CPUs it supports.
1) The FSB of the board is 400 Mhz and the fastest CPU with that is 2.8Ghz. The Dell page says the motherboard only supports up to 2.5Ghz.

This means there would be basically no improvement - in real life you cannot feel the diffrence between 2.2 and 2.5 Ghz.

In order to achieve real improvements you'd have to 
1) Upgrade your motherboard to one supporting FSB533 or better 800
2) Upgrade your CPU to a 533 or HT 800Mhz FSB

With that you will start seeing problems with the Dell case and PSU. So in order to do that you will also need a new case and PSU.

This is probably a lot more than you intended on doing but i've (and many others) said it many times before - the machines you buy from Dell, HP, Compaq etc are not meant to be upgraded. The only thing you can upgrade on them is some more memory.


----------



## glnwf

*Thanks much*

*So starting from scratch is more likely. With my own build up. thanks much. Glad I posted before I spent a bunch of funds unnecessarily.* 
For the build up of my own are there any suggestions for a first time builder like myself?

Have a nice day and thanks for your time much appreciated. :wave:


----------



## toxict3arz

nice good luck


----------



## glnwf

*Dell Dimension Upgrade*

*There is a method of getting a bigger bang for your buck from a DELLwithout scratch build; but!$$* 

I Have added 2x 512 Mem sticks since and along with the Pic Express it apprears to be less busy transfering files no and doing what i request. So all isn't lost yet.
 But in my travels I did find a adapter that would boost the Clock speed to a legit 2.8GHZ. The thing that threw me was the $$260. Really you can buy another Motherboard & case for that and get a bit better clock speed than that. Because your FSB is still 400. But for those that might find it worthy I wiill leave the link.
I did find some nice low budget ideas to make it worth while keeping my Dell and not sending it to the Belows of the Computer world Tho. So Dell owners if you got sucked in by the Hype; don't dispair there is a glimmer of hope for that carcus yet...LOL

So Before Tossing that Dell out of your window Click on over and see DuhVooDoo Man http://duhvoodooman.com/default.htm

And by the way this ISN'T a paid ad I just happen to fid it by chance and thought I'd share after asking the question;and plus some many people came to my adie just giving back.
My solution was to stick with my Dell over the next two months and build a "*MINE*" brand Computer the way I really want it. so enjoy i'm going to. I'll be back i'm sure of it. Chow for now :wave: :winkgrin: :4-diss2:


----------



## Fr4665

yeah, i had a friend try to mod his old dell and i just told him NO! if you really want to custom build your computer make it your own, if you cust wana make it look shiny hey make the case look awsome. but i would say get a nice case, if you wana start out with something simple a window mod is always easy to do, they got kits and how to's at compusa and its not to hard. then you can rig that thing up with some nice lights and maybe let it blink to the beat ! also make sure you get a good PSU atleast 400 watts and a quality brand one like TT cause im telling you, you will need it. also another recomend of me(just me ) is dont get a pentium4 or anything cause you will be starting from scratch take a look at the AMD's the new AMD 64's are quite nice and as i saw your quite into gaming(as far as i had a computeR) amd does perform better in the gaming department and is in the lower budget category.

hope to have been some help gl :wave:


----------



## glnwf

*RE: Dimension 2350 Mod*

*Thxs that will help quite a bit.*  

Questions tho?

"Take a look at the AMD's the new AMD 64's are quite nice and as i saw your quite into gaming(as far as i had a computeR) amd does perform better in the gaming department and is in the lower budget category."

Question being aren't the AMD 64 processors much slow clock speed then the P4's?

Ok that led me to another question. Would the motherboard, and or the AMD processor accomadate "HyperThreading" later when it becomes available?

Thanks for the previous help, and hope you don't mind the additional questions. You left me with some great food for thought, and this was the result. Thanks :winkgrin:


----------



## Sarkast

Yes AMDs clock speeds are lower but clock speed alone doesnt say much about performance. (just a myth that intel tried to feed into everyones head aslong as i can remember)

Look at some reviews (www.tomshardware.com) and you will see that the higher end AMD64s easily outperform P4s when it comes to gaming.

What i am not so sure about is your question about Hyperthreading. AMD CPUs or motherboards dont use/ support HT. Thats an Intel "thing" only. I also dont think that AMD intends to ever go the HT route.


----------

